# Flying Motorcycle from Galactica 1980 in 1/6 scale



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Make fun if you wish, but this subject is a passion of mine...

This one has been a long time coming (getting started anyway). Still a lot of refinements to go, but it's finally starting to look like it suppose to, so time to share some pics!

VERY big thanks to OTIST at Resin Illumnati for help with photo reference many moons ago...


























More to come as I get time...

M


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Will the little wings pop out?

Looks brilliant so far.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Setting aside my feelings about that particular moment in TV history, very nice job so far! Always love to see personal builds outside the box.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Well, despite the writing, at least the Galactica did find Earth and in our time!


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Great going! So nice to see someone build something on a subject that hasn't been done to death!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Now, that's very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice! I don't remember the bikes looking that cool! It's like they're sitting on a jet engine and a pair of wheels.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a link to the Universal Hartland website - it was the SFX team that built the full size versions of the G:80 "Turbines":

http://www.universalhartland.com/code/galc21mc.shtml

Here's lino to a few pics of the cycles in action courtesy of the BattlestarWiki website:

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Turbine

I always liked the Turbines - I thought that it was a cool (although impractical) idea. Gotta chalk it up to the technology of an advanced race...

Bryan


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent job!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Allways like these bikes......


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent Job Sir!!!!!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool.

Now does anyone have one of those cool watches from G 1980?
Oh wait, the iPhone is way better anyway!


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome work, I can't wait to see it finished.
I'm always up for some serious 1:6th projects.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Updates soon...


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow!  That looks really cool. If someone made a bike that looked like that, I might actually ride one. Er, a _real_ bike that looked like that, of course.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A unique choice, and a excellent job so far!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I had completely forgotten about these.
You are doing a great job on this. Thanks for posting this, it is nice to see something new once in a while.
Els


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Great idea, great job!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Xenodyssey said:


> Will the little wings pop out?
> 
> Looks brilliant so far.


I don't recall if the little wings pop out but a way to find out is to go buy the show on dvd and watch it and find out.:tongue:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> I don't recall if the little wings pop out but a way to find out is to go buy the show on dvd and watch it and find out.:tongue:


I have G 1980 on DVD and the wings folded.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes, the wings on the back and the front wheels fold up and down respectively. I'm working on that mechanism now.

I'm trying to get this ready for a local IPMS show here in Orlando in October. Haven't displayed at a show in years and I figure this is just unusual enough to bring out!

Mark


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very clean build Bradley have you painted it yet?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> I have G 1980 on DVD and the wings folded.


Thanks for reminding me.:wave:


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

As promised, some updates:

Album:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625025194716/with/6087251716/


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

cool bike, i like the battle bike from the robo tech.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Very clean, very nice!! Always did like those bikes.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Update (and more at link below):

The light gray fuselage parts remain shiny until I get the striping on and it still needs a headlight.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625025194716/with/6100062282/

M


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Geez, I think it looks great! Nice to see something different for a change! Nice work!


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Almost done!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw this at Modelpalooza in Orlando this weekend. The pictures do not represent how nice this turned out.
Great job!
Els


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks Els! I was surprised how many people knew what it was!

M


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Excellent!!! Very nice work!!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

The bikes were on the drawing board if the original series had gone to a second season, and called Land Probes.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellant job.


----------

